# بخش دانش آموزی > پرسش و پاسخ دانش آموزی > ترمیم معدل و دیپلم مجدد >  سوالی مهم و عمومی

## mehdi2616

سلام یه چیزی شنیدم یه همچین چیزی بود حالا میخوام ببینم جریانش چیه؟ درسته؟........
میگن کسی که کنکور میده و دانشگاه دولتی قبول میشه نمیتونه دوباه کنکور بده  برای سال بعد و یک سال منع میشه؟ درسته؟ یه همچین چیزی بود...اگه میشه  دقیق دقیق بگید ممنون

----------


## mostafara

> سلام یه چیزی شنیدم یه همچین چیزی بود حالا میخوام ببینم جریانش چیه؟ درسته؟........
> میگن کسی که کنکور میده و دانشگاه دولتی قبول میشه نمیتونه دوباه کنکور بده  برای سال بعد و یک سال منع میشه؟ درسته؟ یه همچین چیزی بود...اگه میشه  دقیق دقیق بگید ممنون


*اگه انتخاب رشته کنی و رشته روزانه قبول شی و نری دو سال یا یه سال محروم میشی

*

----------


## Ali77

> سلام یه چیزی شنیدم یه همچین چیزی بود حالا میخوام ببینم جریانش چیه؟ درسته؟........
> میگن کسی که کنکور میده و دانشگاه دولتی قبول میشه نمیتونه دوباه کنکور بده  برای سال بعد و یک سال منع میشه؟ درسته؟ یه همچین چیزی بود...اگه میشه  دقیق دقیق بگید ممنون


تا جايى كه من شنيدم در صورت فارغ التحصيلى از دانشگاه روزانه ديگه نميتونى مجانى تحصيل كنى و بايد يه پولى به اندازه ظرفيت مازاد بدى و با قبول شدن در روزانه موقع انتخاب رشته در صورت اينكه ثبتنام نكنى تا يكسال از كنكور محرومى

----------


## mehdi2616

> *اگه انتخاب رشته کنی و رشته روزانه قبول شی و نری دو سال یا یه سال محروم میشی
> 
> *


خب اگه کنکور بدی و انتخاب رشته نکنی چی

----------


## Ali77

> خب اگه کنکور بدی و انتخاب رشته نکنی چی


هيچى نميشه

----------


## mostafara

> هيچى نميشه


*نه الان نصف اونا که کنکور تجربی میدن همین وضعیت رو دارن از جمله خودم* :Yahoo (2):

----------


## Ali77

> *نه الان نصف اونا که کنکور تجربی میدن همین وضعیت رو دارن از جمله خودم*


ينى انتخاب رشته كردى؟
اگر نكردى مشكلى نيست ولى اگر كردى فكر كنم مشكل داشته باشه
ميخاى بازم از سامانه سنجش بپرس

----------

